# Anavar... just started when and what to expect?



## Flyboy33z (Jun 12, 2012)

Just got my Var powder from one of the sponsors.  I am not capping and still researching with some other Bro's on making an effective Oral liquid solution/suspension.  So in the meantime I am using Milligram scoop spoons to dose the Var powder straight under the tongue @ 80mg's ed.    Now what should I expect from Var and what are the time lines I should expect to see results.  PS..  I am running 400mg Test Cyp per wk.

thanks....


----------



## fit4life (Jun 12, 2012)

what you can expect from Anavar is that it won't give you tremendous muscle mass. Its an ideal steroid for burning fat and giving the body a more cut look. Anavar works well for promotion of strength and quality muscle mass gains. Anavar is mostly used during cutting phase of training when water retention is a concern. It is also used with test/dianabol/tren and the goal with this is additional strength gains. Standard dose for men is 50mgs-100mgs daily. Anavar has mild side effects and anabolic properties and low androgenic activity.
As far as time lines to see results everyone is different due to there stats, with tabs i can feel and see a difference in about 4 days in. Anavar is a fun steroid to cycle, along with the strength increases you'll get amazing pumps.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 13, 2012)

Any issues with dosing 50 mg at a time, twice a day, for 100 mg?


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 13, 2012)

I would like to see what var @ 150-200mg would do...


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 13, 2012)

i used to take injectable var at 100 mg ed


the worst shin pumps ever recorded in human history

made me very strong. i gained 0 lbs


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 13, 2012)

Expect lean gains and strength, should help burn fat if diet is good. 

It's a hard compound to make a solution or suspension with. I'd suggest u Capp it or carry on as u are.


----------



## adamryi (Jun 13, 2012)

Not sure off the top of my head but you can buy some suspending liquid that holds it very well. Taste good too... ill have to look it up


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm 1.5 weeks into a 100mg ED run. I'm loving it so far. I'm on a cut. I've been taking T3 and it flattened me out. Since the var kicked in, I have been dropping even more weight and filled back in. I'm looking the best I ever have currently. Personally I love the stuff so far. It's pricey but if you cap it yourself it's not bad. Mix it with creatine mono powder for a close match. 

I'm taking it 50mg 2x per day. So far the pumps in the gym have been excellent as well.


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 13, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm 1.5 weeks into a 100mg ED run. I'm loving it so far. I'm on a cut. I've been taking T3 and it flattened me out. Since the var kicked in, I have been dropping even more weight and filled back in. I'm looking the best I ever have currently. Personally I love the stuff so far. It's pricey but if you cap it yourself it's not bad. Mix it with creatine mono powder for a close match.
> 
> I'm taking it 50mg 2x per day. So far the pumps in the gym have been excellent as well.



What Brand VAR are you using Bro?...  if ya dont mind me asking....


----------



## dfo (Jun 13, 2012)

Am i the only one wondering why hes taking it without knowimng wtf it is?


----------



## darebear7 (Jun 14, 2012)

bad ass fucking movie bro loved it...oh thought you said avatar, my bad


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 14, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> What Brand VAR are you using Bro?...  if ya dont mind me asking....



Capped it.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 14, 2012)

You can expect to get cut. Anavar isn't great for bulking or anything but its awesome for a cut. You can expect your muscles to get harder also


----------



## XYZ (Jun 14, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Any issues with dosing 50 mg at a time, twice a day, for 100 mg?




No, that should be standard.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 14, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I would like to see what var @ 150-200mg would do...



Nothing that 100mg won't do.  Anything over 100mg ED is overkill in my opinion.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 14, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Expect lean gains and strength, should help burn fat if diet is good.
> 
> *It's a hard compound to make a solution or suspension with*. I'd suggest u Capp it or carry on as u are.



No, it's not.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 14, 2012)

Plenty of people use liquid var for oral dosing. I would expect it to be easier than capping.


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 19, 2012)

Update....   Exactly 1 week in @ 90mg ed and I have not noticed anything.  No pump increase, no strength increase...  maybe a little drier...     I was told that I will not see any strength increases or hardening until 2 - 3 week mark...  so I am keeping fingers crossed...

PS.  my wife is also exactly 1 week in @ 15mg ed and has not noticed anything except her clit area is more sensitive... LOL


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 19, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Update....   Exactly 1 week in @ 90mg ed and I have not noticed anything.  No pump increase, no strength increase...  maybe a little drier...     I was told that I will not see any strength increases or hardening until 2 - 3 week mark...  so I am keeping fingers crossed...
> 
> PS.  my wife is also exactly 1 week in @ 15mg ed and has not noticed anything except her clit area is more sensitive... LOL



lmao as long as its not growing larger your good. i honestly didnt notice var for about 2 weeks. It was one of those cycles where i didnt realized how much my body changed until after the cycle. I was more cut, alot stronger, and felt great. Its def good stuff. i ran it at 40-60mg daily for 6 weeks. this time im going to run it at 80-100mg daily


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jun 19, 2012)

"some" strength, a little more hardness/density to the muscles if you're lean enough, and "possible" help to your respiratory system.


----------



## vannesb (Jun 19, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Any issues with dosing 50 mg at a time, twice a day, for 100 mg?



If this is your first time should not need to go that high, as everyone has said it is good for cutting and a pre-contest cycle


----------



## tbird2 (Jun 19, 2012)

if your not already supplement with 5-10g creatine a day, creatine and var work especially well together


----------



## lol15 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yah, don't forget the creatine with var.  Personally I ran 60 Ed for 10 weeks and noticed some extreme strength gains after 3 weeks.  Talking 10-20% more weight.  Take care of your liver too.  Liv52 is good. My blood work came back a little high on my liver.  Also expect the rock hard shats.  I ripped myself a new one everyday. It was not fun.  To the point I was a little scared to take a dump. Hahaha


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2012)

lol15 said:


> Yah, don't forget the creatine with var.  Personally I ran 60 Ed for 10 weeks and noticed some extreme strength gains after 3 weeks.  Talking 10-20% more weight.  Take care of your liver too.  Liv52 is good. My blood work came back a little high on my liver.  Also expect the rock hard shats.  I ripped myself a new one everyday. It was not fun.  To the point I was a little scared to take a dump. Hahaha



Hahaha I'm actually laughing out loud


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 21, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Update....   Exactly 1 week in @ 90mg ed and I have not noticed anything.  No pump increase, no strength increase...  maybe a little drier...     I was told that I will not see any strength increases or hardening until 2 - 3 week mark...  so I am keeping fingers crossed...
> 
> PS.  my wife is also exactly 1 week in @ 15mg ed and has not noticed anything except her clit area is more sensitive... LOL



Please post a picture of clit..  Thanks


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 22, 2012)

^ This.
And just some advice... It is much wiser to ask these questions BEFORE you start taking the actual drug you are asking about.


----------



## Thresh (Jun 22, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Update.... Exactly 1 week in @ 90mg ed and I have not noticed anything.  No pump increase, no strength increase...  maybe a little drier...     I was told that I will not see any strength increases or hardening until 2 - 3 week mark...  so I am keeping fingers crossed...
> 
> PS.  my wife is also exactly 1 week in @ 15mg ed and has not noticed anything except her clit area is more sensitive... LOL



Vag pic or gtfo


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 22, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Vag pic or gtfo




Im working on it...   Ill get the clit shot...


----------



## Faymus (Jun 22, 2012)

Just out of curiosity what is your BF%?


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 22, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Just out of curiosity what is your BF%?



I started around 15% bf


----------



## Thresh (Jun 22, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Im working on it...   Ill get the clit shot...



That a boy!


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## pasamoto (Jun 25, 2012)

feeling anything yet? got some of this coming as well. not to thrilled based on your experience so far


----------

